# The earliest sense for music



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

On YouTube a Russian family, living close to Odessa & the Black Sea, is posting videos from their girl how she's singing (along with them) already at an age of 2 years. The family reminds one of the Amish or the Mennonites in the US. It's lovely to watch & enjoy how this girl is doing her thing within a maximum of freedom & family security. What do you think: at what age does a child sense music?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Probably at the same age that they sense language.

One thing that surprised me with my daughter was, when she was in the womb, I would get next to where she was, and I'd sing a song to her, the same song each time. She would shift over to where I was, like she was listening to me.

Shortly after she was born, I had her on the changing table, and I started singing the song. Suddenly she became very excited, as if she connected me with the one who had been singing to her.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it's very early on - probably in the womb. I well remember sitting with my violin teacher & his wife and baby at a ceilidh once. The baby was 9 weeks old, and after a while began to move his fists in rhythm with the dance music.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> I think it's very early on - probably in the womb. I well remember sitting with my violin teacher & his wife and baby at a ceilidh once. The baby was 9 weeks old, and after a while began to move his fists in rhythm with the dance music.


Obviously going to be a drummer!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Malx said:


> Obviously going to be a drummer!


No, his Dad started him on violin lessons at the age of 4.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A minor detail, but they seem to be from the area of Krasnodar in Russia, north of Sotji; 
obviously, Odessa is in Ukraine.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> A minor detail, but they seem to be from the area of Krasnodar in Russia, north of Sotji;
> obviously, Odessa is in Ukraine.


We watched more videos and saw a church interior with two-language Bible texts, Russian and Ukrainian. So it must be in the south of Ukraine...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Their church website says that the church center is based in Krasnodar, if you check the original youtube. But I haven't looked further into the matter. Just wanted mainly to clarify, that Odessa is in Ukraine, with all the border ~dissent going on these days in the region.

Obviously a lot of that area is more or less bi-lingual in its composition, Russian and/or Ukrainian.


----------

